# linke Maustaste ab 2tem Klick blockieren



## Verpeiler (15. Mrz 2007)

hallo leute,
Ich habn browser game programmiert, mit figuren auf nem Spielfeld. (php)
Wenn man die figur zieht und aud das zu ziehende Feld einen Doppelklick macht, überlagern sich die skripte und es kann zu Fehlern kommen, so das zb Einheiten verschwinden.
Deshalb brauch ich ein Skript, dass mir diesen 2ten Klick blockiert.
Vielen dank schonmal
MfG,
    Verpeiler


----------



## The_S (15. Mrz 2007)

Du weißt, dass du hier in einem Java Forum bist? Hier wird dir weder in PHP, noch in JavaScript weitergeholfen!


----------



## Lim_Dul (15. Mrz 2007)

Kleiner Hinweis, sowas *muss* die Serverlogik in PHP abfangen können, da du effektiv einen Doppelklick nicht verhindern kannst.


----------

